# Seal kit for L1



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

With Reiss moving to new premises, I want a seal kit for the lever piston, as I hope to be getting a hand for TSK next week. Does anyone know where I can get one from quickly please?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are accesories not listed on the londinium store . Thought beans had just gone ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got one seal kit guys......am open to offers. How about highest bid wins


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If boots needs it no problem. Mine should be ok as it is not juddering but I just want to lube the piston and thought (not very far ahead!) the seals could be done as well!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> If boots needs it no problem. Mine should be ok as it is not juddering but I just want to lube the piston and thought (not very far ahead!) the seals could be done as well!


Aw, don't wimp out on me David - make Boots sweat a little


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Aw, don't wimp out on me David - make Boots sweat a little


And I bought u beans today too.......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, a pack of gobstoppers and a curly wurly


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

So nice to feel wanted


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

500 g prototype


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> 500 g prototype


...and a curly wurly?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> ...and a curly wurly?


Don't push it ..............there some old Easter egg left here somewhere


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't push it ..............there some old Easter egg left here somewhere


OK. I'm so cheap.....cheap.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Think Reiss is still selling everything apart from beans.

Do you mean the seals on the piston? I'd be surprised if they need changing already, unless you are drinking a kilo a day!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Good thought David. I assume that someone (Fracino?) will fulfil orders once he has moved.

It would probably help if all owners were reassured on the Londinium site

I was considering getting a maintenance kit and some of the (very) pricy grease. Not for use now but to keep for later use.

As a matter of interest, how often do the L1 owners take the top off and grease the piston? I'm a member if the "if it ain't broke, don't fixit" brigade.

David


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

How long is he going to be away for? I want to get a set of seals and gasket before taking the group apart in case I damage anything, but was hoping to piggyback that onto a bean order rather than pay DHL shipping prices for a handful of rubber bands.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

drude said:


> How long is he going to be away for? I want to get a set of seals and gasket before taking the group apart in case I damage anything, but was hoping to piggyback that onto a bean order rather than pay DHL shipping prices for a handful of rubber bands.


I'm with you on the DHL front! What about a consolidated order. That is we each order what we want but ask him to hold it. I am happy to collect (its only an hour's drive for me) and then distribute via Royal Mail at cost. I bought some beans from him (before he shut down the roaster) and with the shipping costs the price almost doubled!

David


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bootsie, is that the same prototype from league of Gentlemen.....does it make your nose bleed? If so, send me some as well!

I just presume that if Reiss ws moving venues then all his stock etc would be boxed up, unless they are coming from Fracino. But, I need them for Wednesday so it is not going to happen!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pretty sure all the parts and the l1 are off the shelf at fracino ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Bootsie, is that the same prototype from league of Gentlemen.....does it make your nose bleed? If so, send me some as well!
> 
> I just presume that if Reiss ws moving venues then all his stock etc would be boxed up, unless they are coming from Fracino. But, I need them for Wednesday so it is not going to happen!


I'll bring some Prototype up on Wednesday, David. We can try it through the LI after its service. Makes a cracking flat white - touch of malt with green apples. Don't think it will make your nose bleed through.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I ordered some seals and the new grease last week and they were despatched from Francino on Friday so there doesn't seem to be any problem getting parts at the moment.


----------

